

The SEO Rapper Gives You Advice On Improving Google PageRank - sosuke
http://www.badassdigest.com/2011/02/15/the-seo-rapper-gives-you-advice-on-improving-google-pagerank

======
sosuke
I wasn't sure what to expect when I watched this video but it turned out to be
the same good advice that Google gives you except it's put to a beat.

